# Indoor training for the overweight guy... Sufferfest too soon?



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello. Ive been a long time lurker on the forum and just like any new year #solution... I want to drop the pounds! I have a bad knee so Im taking to the bike.

When it wasnt snowing and cold outside... I was able to do a trail ride for about 60 miles in 5 hours. My normal rides were 30 miles under 2 hours.

Im moving to California and I have an opportunity to ride a lot more... weather outstanding of course.

This is what I have:
Indoor Trainer: Kickr
Sensors: Wahoo RPM and Tickr HRM
Software: Trainer road
Age: 40+
My weight: 280 lbs at 6'1"

I just find indoor training EXTREMELY boring and Im trying to stay motivated. So my question is... is Sufferfest worth the investment as an overweight guy or is it something that I should purchase "when" I get into better shape?

Thx in advance


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm a firm beliver in doing stuff now instead of waiting "until I get in shape"... because that often means never.

Indoor training is so incredibly tedious that, if you have to do it, you should do whatever it takes to make it bearable. Intervals help pass the time. So try a Sufferfest.

Where I live in California it rains a fair amount. Or it used to until the last few years. I set up my crappiest road bike with fenders and ride it in the rain. I'd rather do that than ride indoors.


----------



## CrankyMinion (May 26, 2014)

I'm on Zwift beta with my Kickr. The aspect of riding with other people makes it pretty fun. I have Wahoo Segments as well which can simulate any segment on Strava, while it's great to be able to do my favourite climbs at home, it's still boring. I actually look forward to doing my next session on Zwift.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

sufferfest is good but great if you combine it with trainerroad.Trainerroad will let you see what intervals are coming up, how long to keep each effort going etc. You will be well on your way!


----------



## MadRoc92 (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm going to break with conventional wisdom a little bit here. If your principal goal with indoor training is to lose weight, than the most effective regimen is whichever one you can stick with. If intervals or high-intensity training videos aren't your cup of tea, then throw on a DVD or fast-beat music you enjoy and just turn the pedals at whatever intensity level you can handle. Just burning calories and maintaining core strength in the offseason will do you a lot of good.

This is the first winter I've stuck with the trainer for any length of time and it's in large part because my goals are simply to maintain core strength and keep my weight within acceptable limits when winter breaks. Nothing more. I have a bunch of DVDs of NFL game broadcasts, for example, and I'll just watch a half while I do my thing. I still end up doing intervals or simulated hills but it's organic (cadence <60 for the duration of this possession, intervals after the next TD, whatever). This is less effective than a more structured workout, but more effective than quitting altogether after two weeks.

Also +1 to the suggestion to get whatever gear you need (don't forget lighting) to ride outdoors. Icy/snowy roads are a dealbreaker for me but other than that the coldest ride beats the trainer any day.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

I think your weight is irrelevant. You suffer boredom. Me too. I've tried the trainer watching TV/movies. It just doesn't do it for me. Sufferfest works though. It keeps me motivated and engaged. My mind doesn't have time to wander as the video is constantly changing what I need to be doing.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

I think you're on the right track. Make sure to take a rest day every once in a while; your body will love you. I came from a soccer injury and some weight gain (220lbs, 5'10" at my max) and have come down to 180 from cycling. Take it easy and figure out what sort of diet you need. It's huge and makes all the difference! It seems like now is a time to get some of your diet dialed. What makes you feel good on the bike, what doesn't and so on. I am in San Diego so year-round cycling is commonplace :blush2:. 

GCN has some good FREE training sessions on Youtube. Take a look. 

Ascertain your goals during this off-season and kick ass come spring!


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments and I look forward to more! I do plan on purchasing the Sufferfest video package with a plan and see how that goes? Not sure if the plan is needed but since Im going to start it... I want to start it right.

The thought of riding outside in the DC area is just horrendous to me! Economically, for me to purchase a full long legged bib and a long sleeve jersey with thermals (the winter basics) would cost me $500+ versus the $200 for all the Sufferfest vids. Im sure I should have those items but I am from SoCal and DC was a contract job for the year. I thought i could get away from it by purchasing a trainer but now I know the trainer life is just horrible!

The military cost me my knee and I blame 2 kids on the weight gain! =) But its time to take some advice (thx again Z6_esb) and get on the trainer and just get it done and get ready for Spring!


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Voler's thermal jacket (super warm) is $120 and they have warm tights and bibs for about $120. You'll also need shoe covers and warm gloves. A head covering helps a lot and they're cheap. Eventually the trainer will drive you nuts and you will need to get out on the road.

I find the Voler thermal jacket too warm for most of my riding- here in NorCal it's rarely below 30 degrees in the mornings. I put one in the summit bag that race organizers take to the finish of high altitude climbing races.

My knees are fuxxored so I can't run but I can ride as much as I want.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

check out HPC computrainer classes if you are anywhere close to herndon va. most are full but they ave some room


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

I average about 6-7 hours a week, 6 months a year on the trainer. It's not my favorite thing in the world, but it is the difference between me mixing it up in races come summer and growing into an enormous blob.

I spend 60-90 minutes on the trainer, then I'm off. I do what I need to do in terms of intensity, and call it a day. I'm not training for extended endurance events, so spinning away for hours isn't on the menu. Intervals make the time go faster, and harder efforts redirect the mind from the time to the pain. I follow a structured training plan, and watch old cycling race videos. If I wasn't doing a structured plan, I probably would be into Zwift and the Sufferfest- they look like they would certainly help mitigate the boredom that comes with spinning a lot to go nowhere.


----------



## fedrusion (Jul 26, 2010)

my 2c, if your interested in the sufferfest go ahead and and get them now, I dont think there is such thing as to soon, since the intervals are based on RPE it will be scaled to your personal intensity levels.

I went from overweight to spinning at the local y to racing in a year. Sufferfest is pretty awesome and allows me to get in very good interval workouts at home on the trainer. I have added Trainer road to help with setting and hitting the interval targets but its not needed if your just getting started.

Pick up 1-2 fest's and give it a go.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

I agree with fedrusion, buy one or two and see how you like them. Worst case scenario is you pay $20-25 for something you don't use. I'll bet it wouldn't be the first time (I do it all the time!)


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Social Climber said:


> I agree with fedrusion, buy one or two and see how you like them. Worst case scenario is you pay $20-25 for something you don't use.


Better yet, sign up for a Strava Premium membership. Cost $6/mo. You get access to 3 Sufferfest Videos. If you don't like them cancel your membership and it only cost you $6.


----------



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

I've been using Zwift beta with a Kickr for a few weeks and really like it a lot. I also have Trainerroad and some SF videos and they're good as well. But, for some reason I'm really enjoying riding on Zwift island a lot. Sometimes I just go for an endurance ride but most of the time I've been doing something more structured to hit some target power outputs. The terrain isn't perfect for this but I can hold my power in a pretty tight zone as well as I can on most roads around where I live.


----------



## dirtiClydesdale (Jun 20, 2014)

Awesome ideas and thanks for all of the advice. 

@tlg - I do have Strava Premium so ill try the 3 sufferfest vids and go from there.

@fedrusion - Ill definitely have a go with the sufferfest vids. I just found some good news that Ill be moving back to SoCal by May-ish so at least it wont be that bad.

@Donn12 - I am in the Ashburn area so Im very close to Herndon. Unfortunately, the classes dont fit my schedule. Im usual on a flight or a different city for 4 out of the week so fitting in a schedule is difficult. I may get lucky and get a remote client (wfh) then thats when I really dial up the trainer time.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

No need for a huge investment right now. Try all the sufferfest videos you want for $10 a month. Cycling Training Videos: The Sufferfest


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> No need for a huge investment right now. Try all the sufferfest videos you want for $10 a month. Cycling Training Videos: The Sufferfest


Where do you see monthly subscriptions? All videos are for purchase.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

tlg said:


> Where do you see monthly subscriptions? All videos are for purchase.


Sorry, I posted the wrong link. 

*THE SUFFERFEST APP IS OUT!*
In our mission to spread Suffering as far and as wide as possible, we’ve released an app so you can now download videos straight to your device. You get access to more than 20 Sufferfest videos for $10/month. Videos are streamed direct to your device. Just install, subscribe and press play on whatever video you like!
Apple:: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sufferfest-cycling-running/id917325169?mt=8
Android: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thesufferfest
If you’ve got questions, email us on [email protected]

on iTuness: 
_Get more than 20 of the critically-acclaimed Sufferfest cycling, running and triathlon videos for the incredible price of just $9.99 USD per month. With this app, you can easily and immediately stream any of the available videos anywhere you have an internet connection_

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/sufferfest-cycling-running/id917325169?mt=8

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.thesufferfest


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Local Hero said:


> Sorry, I posted the wrong link.
> 
> *THE SUFFERFEST APP IS OUT!*
> In our mission to spread Suffering as far and as wide as possible, we’ve released an app so you can now download videos straight to your device. You get access to more than 20 Sufferfest videos for $10/month. Videos are streamed direct to your device. Just install, subscribe and press play on whatever video you like!
> ...


Ahh thanks. That's awesome. Wish it was an option for the PC.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

You can run android apps on your PC. 

Download Android Studio and SDK Tools | Android Developers
or
Andy OS - Download
or
YouWave - Download


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

dirtiClydesdale said:


> Hello. Ive been a long time lurker on the forum and just like any new year #solution... I want to drop the pounds! I have a bad knee so Im taking to the bike.
> 
> When it wasnt snowing and cold outside... I was able to do a trail ride for about 60 miles in 5 hours. My normal rides were 30 miles under 2 hours.
> 
> ...


It is a matter of perceived exertion. Your perceived exertion will be higher at a lower fitness level even without great power. Get a heart rate monitor and track yourself. 

I suggest Wretched for a beginner. Hopefully you get a laugh out of the theme.


----------



## cansprint (Feb 20, 2012)

ericm979 said:


> Voler's thermal jacket (super warm) is $120 and they have warm tights and bibs for about $120. You'll also need shoe covers and warm gloves. A head covering helps a lot and they're cheap. Eventually the trainer will drive you nuts and you will need to get out on the road.
> 
> I find the Voler thermal jacket too warm for most of my riding- here in NorCal it's rarely below 30 degrees in the mornings. I put one in the summit bag that race organizers take to the finish of high altitude climbing races.
> 
> My knees are fuxxored so I can't run but I can ride as much as I want.


You can get stuff cheaper than that try the Funkier winter jacket and tights from Merlin... great stuff at a even better price!


----------



## cale262 (Apr 28, 2010)

TR+SF+KICKR+BigScreen TV (laptop->apple TV mirror)=Many hours of good fun indoor training IME... Just run the programs at ~65-75% EGR or try to maintain a higher average in the HR-Z2 to shed some pounds, YMMV.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Check out spinnervals sweating buckets, sounds like it is more of what you are looking for.


----------

